# Do you like Egg Foo Young Brown Gravy



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Forgot the pics ...also I meant to say, Do you like Egg Foo Young
with Brown Gravy? :smile:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes. Made it once yrs ago. Im the worlds worse gravy maker. Daughter doesn’t like it for some reason so I don’t bother for myself when we eat together. 

Do you cook like this every night? I’m impressed that you use dishes. Half the time I just eat standing over the sink, looking out at the yard.

Yum, schnitzel.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Whooooo mama, that sure does look goooood.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Wow, some meal!

The title hooked me. I love that brown gravy!

I'm sure it's not good for me, but since I don't really _know_ what's in it, I can pretend it's not so bad.

I would have expected a lot of fat. But I did know that Chinese restaurants usually "cheat" and use corn starch as a thickener. I'm a bit of a traditionalist about gravy, and always start with a roux.

I'm also surprised not to see fresh ginger. To me that's the essential Asian spice.

I've never made the egg foo young brown gravy, but my stir-fry sauce uses either corn starch or a roux, and I add ginger, garlic, soy sauce, hoisin sauce, molasses, a touch of chili powder and sometimes ground hot pepper. A bit of tweaking could make a great brown gravy.

I'm thinking of buying some MSG, too, now that the myths about how bad it is for you are being debunked.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Yesterday I made Schnitzel and decided to make egg foo young
> with brown gravy,
> cause I happen to have bean sprouts on hand, as well as a lot of
> chicken.
> ...


That sounds a lot like the galettes that Jacque Pepin does and yes so easy to do you don't need a recipe.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, Startingover, I cook like that every night, especially in the fall
when I can crank up the oven full blast....it’s one of my hobbies.:biggrin2:
My head groundskeeper is also my sous chef. 

Wooley, yes, you don’t need a recipe, just rummage through the fridge
and see what’s there such as Spinach, peas etc...
The only thing that you do need though
for egg foo young - is bean sprouts. 
Not only is it easy, it’s fast...
it took me longer to type out the recipe than to throw it together. :biggrin2:

I bought zucchini this week to make zucchini fritters with graded
zucchini, chopped onion, scallions, italian breadcrumbs, parsley,
lots of grading cheese and an eggs or two to hold it all together.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> The only thing that you do need though
> for egg foo young - is bean sprouts.


Can you get bean sprouts easily? I rarely see them even at the Asian store I go to. I bought some dried green peas and they can be sprouted or just soaked and cooked as any other dried bean. I haven't tried sprouting them yet.


https://www.amazon.com/Green-Food-L...=dried+green+peas&qid=1572099042&sr=8-19&th=1


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, our Asian store sells them in big buckets and you scoop 
out the amount you want...also, a Spanish market near us sells
them in blister packs. They’re very cheap ...I had about 2 cups
(packed) and it was 58 cents. I also use them when I make fried rice,
again, they’re a must in fried rice.

edit: ask at your Asian store if they can start stocking them...


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Two Knots said:


> edit: ask at your Asian store if they can start stocking them...


We only have a small Asian population here, and correspondingly small Asian stores. Frankly, the products aren't that good, most of them you can get at a regular grocery store, and the prices are outrageous. I suspect there's another, unmarked price that they're not telling me about. I've stopped going.

But you reminded me I have one of those bean sprout growers I haven't tried yet. I wonder where I put it...


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots, have you tried Bun Bo Xao? It's a Vietnamese marinated meat, rice vermicelli, bean sprout & salad dish. I've only had it twice but I'm in love.

I'm not sure if it's grilled or stir-fried, probably, the latter since the air is clear in the restaurant. It has just enough meat to satisfy meat lovers. It uses beef or pork and shrimp, too, if desired.

We grew up near Little Saigon in California but never ate Vietnamese. I've only had Pho.

The salad in my dish wasn't stir-fried in.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Never had it...we have a great Vietnamese restaurant here or maybe it’s
Korean...I’ll see if I can try it in a restaurant or look it up on line.


----------

